# Canon MX510 series almost work but...



## killbiitch (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello the forum!

I've bought a wireless and multifonction printer (with scanner, copy..): a Canon PIXMAN MX510 series
I've successfully installed it with CUPS and I can print a test page. I can even print with openoffice!! (Well that's pretty cool!)

But who can do more can do less right?..
The command line input "lpstat -p" gives "printer MPX510 is idle.  enabled since sam  9 fÃ©v 17:12:04 2013", and when I try to print a text document with lp or lpr it says me "unknown printer"

Hum...

Concerning the sanner I've installed sane-frontends and backends by ports. I even installed xsane.
scanimage -L gives "device `pixma:MX510_192.168.0.15' is a CANON Canon PIXMA MX510 Series multi-function peripheral".
So I thought it was quite ok but scanimage gives me "scanimage: open of device pixma:MX510_192.168.0.15 failed: Operation not supported". 
Same result with xane.
This is my first configuration of a multifonction wireless printer with FreeBSD and that's a big job 

I've tried to configure /usr/local/etc/sane.d/saned.conf with allowing ip adresses of my computers on network but it didn't change anything.
Look likes I'm not enough good to do it !^^

I'm sure that I forgot something stupid .. I've spent my afternoon on google and the handbook. Could not resolve it...

Someone of my big brothers could help? 

See you soon


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2013)

For printing, make sure you are using the CUPS versions of the lp* commands.
Hint: they live in /usr/local/bin, not /usr/bin.
On my own workstation I just renamed the original commands so that they wouldn't interfere:

```
tingo@kg-v2$ ls -l /usr/bin/*.bsd
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    2747 Apr 28  2012 /usr/bin/lp.bsd
-r-sr-sr-x  1 root  daemon  34264 Apr 28  2012 /usr/bin/lpq.bsd
-r-sr-sr-x  1 root  daemon  38296 Apr 28  2012 /usr/bin/lpr.bsd
-r-sr-sr-x  1 root  daemon  30280 Apr 28  2012 /usr/bin/lprm.bsd
```
The only downside is that I have to do this fixup on every upgrade of FreeBSD. I usually remember the first time I try to print after an upgrade.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 16, 2013)

There's WITHOUT_LPR in src.conf(5).  Come to think of it, the CUPS ports have options to overwrite the base commands.


----------



## killbiitch (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you both very much

That's ok for printing now with /usr/local/bin/lpr (or lp)
For printing we can say that's resolved.

But I don't understand in the handbook it says if FreeBSD detects your scanner with "scanimage -L" you should be able to use your scanner (with sane, xsane...)
And I'm very embarassed because scanimage (or any software for scanning)gives "open of device pixma:MX510_192.168.0.15 failed: Operation not supported"


----------



## tingo (Feb 20, 2013)

Are your running `# scanimge -L` as root?


----------



## killbiitch (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello tingo,

scanimage -L works if I'm root or non root user and gives "device `pixma:MX510_192.168.0.15' is a CANON Canon PIXMA MX510 Series multi-function peripheral".
This is scanimage or xsane which don't work (if I'm root or not)


----------



## tingo (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, time to turn on the debug options in scanimage then. read about it in the sane-pixma(5) man page.
First, what does `# scanimage -T` say?


----------



## killbiitch (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello Torfinn, thanks for your help
scanimage -T gives the same result:

```
scanimage: open of device pixma:MX510_192.168.0.15 failed: Operation not supported
```
In fact only scanimage -L gives something interesting (it finds my scanner... that which gave me hope.. at the beginning!)


Well sane-pixma(5) man pages says that my scanner is supported.  It says so much things that I can't understand with so much options and configuration.. but something caught my attention:


```
FILES
       /usr/local/etc/sane.d
              This  directory holds various configuration files.  For details,
              please refer to the manual pages listed below.

       ~/.sane/pass
              This file contains lines of the form

              user:password:resource

              scanimage uses this information  to  answer  user  authorization
              requests  automatically.  The file must have 0600 permissions or
              stricter. You should use  this  file  in  conjunction  with  the
              --accept-md5-only  option  to  avoid  server-side  attacks.  The
              resource may contain any character but is limited to 127 charac-
              ters.
```

Maybe a configuration that I don't know (don't able to do) in /usr/local/saned.d/saned.conf.

And the file ~/.sane/pass doesn't exist.. maybe I have to create and edit it with 0660 permissions but I don't know how to write it.
Maybe something like

```
add path '...' mode 0660 group operator
```
like in devfs.rules.

Or maybe what I think is stupid, it's frustrating to be such a zero !! ^^

Thanks anyway for the help you're trying to bring me


----------

